# scroller avec la magic mouse sur OS X 10.5.8



## bolchemoi (26 Janvier 2010)

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'une magic mouse. je tourne sous osx 10.5.8 et comme tout bon élève, j'ai téléchargé le wireless mouse software d'octobre 2009. Seulement, je n'arrive toujours pas à scroller. du coup contrairement à ce que je peux lire sur le site officiel de la pomme croquée, j'ai le doute de pouvoir faire fonctionner ma souris magique complètement sous leopard simple.

Ou alors, qu'est ce que j'ai oublié de faire (espoir espoir espoir, quand tu nous tiens) ou je suis obligé d'aller sur snow leopard?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## choumou (27 Janvier 2010)

Si tu parle de l'inertie du scroll alors c'est normal, pour l'activer sous Léopard ouvre le terminal et tape ça:
*defaults write com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch.mouse MouseMomentumScroll -bool yes *

Tu va ensuite dans les préférence système de la souris tu décoche puis recoche "faire défiler", et ça devrait être bon.


----------



## Flibust007 (27 Janvier 2010)

Tu peux aussi télécharger et installer MagicPrefs.
Pilote très complet et gratuit.
Lancer et puis ...
Se loge dans la barre de menus, côté droit - icone symbolique de la souris.

http://magicprefs.com

Tu n'auras plus besoin de rien d'autre.


----------



## neho37 (30 Janvier 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Si tu parle de l'inertie du scroll alors c'est normal, pour l'activer sous Léopard ouvre le terminal et tape ça:
> *defaults write com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch.mouse MouseMomentumScroll -bool yes *
> 
> Tu va ensuite dans les préférence système de la souris tu décoche puis recoche "faire défiler", et ça devrait être bon.




Salut Choumou!

j'ai un soucis également ! Je traine encore sur 10.4 avec mon Imac  la tt première version avant la sortie du système léopart il me semble à l'époque, et séduit par cette souris, je viens de l'acheter  le problème  pas de tactile, alors que sur ma mighty, je n'ai aucun soucis    dègu ! Une soluce par hazard ???? Mille merci si t'as l'antidote


----------



## Flibust007 (30 Janvier 2010)

Neho :

1 Tu dois passer par la mise à jour de logiciels pour que le pilote de cette souris soit chargé et effectif.

2 Je soutiens que la situation est cependant, après être passé par le point 1, c'est l'installation de MagicPrefs

Choumou te donne une solution qui, je pense,  ne sera plus effective si un jour tu devais réinstaller ton système à neuf. A moins de "capitaliser" l'information pour usage ultérieur éventuel.


----------



## choumou (30 Janvier 2010)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Neho :
> 
> 1 Tu dois passer par la mise à jour de logiciels pour que le pilote de cette souris soit chargé et effectif.
> 
> ...



Il est en 10.4 !!!

1 La mise à jour n'est que pour 10.5.8 minimum

2 Effectivement la ligne de commande ne sera plus effective si tu réinstalle le système, en même temps tu réinstalle souvent le système, et un petit fichier texte avec la ligne de commande ça prend quoi 4 ou 5ko, ça va y a pire, d'ailleurs ça a permis d'aider. Ensuite, je ne suis pas sûr quand mettant MagicPrefs sur un 10.5.8 te permette l'inertie du scroll.
De plus MagicPrefs n'est dispo que pour 10.5.

@ neho37
En résumé pas le choix, passer à 10.5.8 ou 10.6.2.


----------



## neho37 (30 Janvier 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Il est en 10.4 !!!
> 
> 1 La mise à jour n'est que pour 10.5.8 minimum
> 
> ...




 j'avais bien pris en compte ttes les solutions possible pour l'activer ce "scroller" ! Et suis mm parti chercher une quelquonque mise à jour du système que j'aurais pu oublier, mais il n'en a rien fait.  pour le terminal  dois-je effacer les 2 première lignes de "charabia  doit-elle être vierge cette zone pour que ça prenne son effet ??  et pour ce qui est de magicperf  je n'ai effectivement pas vu de download pour le 10.4  
Je continue à chercher  je suis suuuper frustré ! :hein: Merci les mecs pour votre aide. Bien cool

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------

Juste les menus "vitesse de déplacement" et de double-clic


----------



## choumou (30 Janvier 2010)

Non il faut laisser ce qu'il y a dans le terminal, tu met la ligne a la suite puis entrée, mais dans tout les cas il te faut 10.5.8 au minimum et faire la mise à jour pour la Magic Mouse pour avoir le tactile (swipe, etc...) et ensuite tu peut mettre MagicPrefs qui sera alors compatible.

Voilà dans tous les cas tu ne peut pas correctement utiliser la Magic Mouse avec un 10.4.


----------



## pépé10 (30 Janvier 2010)

ou est ce qu on doit taper le lien pour debloquer le scroller de la magic mouse


----------



## choumou (30 Janvier 2010)

Je vais faire au plus simple:
Tu clique sur la loupe en haut à droite (spotlight) tu tape "terminal" et entrée ensuite dans la fenêtre qui vient tu met la ligne de commande que j'ai mis plus haut, tu tape sur entrée et tu ferme la fenêtre. 
Tu va ensuite dans les préférence système de la souris tu décoche puis  recoche "faire défiler", et voilà.


----------



## patrice.lavoie.0 (8 Mars 2011)

Ma souris magic mouse ne scroll pas. J'ai entré ce truc dans le terminal, mais je n'ai pas de case à cocher qui dit «faire défiler» dans mes préférences de souris.
J'ai snow leopard et le problème est survenu quand j'ai formater mon macbook.
depuis, plus rien à faire; mon mac pense que c'est une souris bluetooth normale...
j'ai essayé d'enlever les piles, de redémarrer mon ordi, d'aller jouer dans les préférences système pour voir s'il n'y avait pas quelque chose à faire...

Aidez-moi!


----------

